# It rubs the lotion on its skin.....



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Or else it gets the hose again....
http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't get it. It goes to a blank media player.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I got the link to come up but don't understand it either. It's a girl strapped to a table with a piece of bacon jumping on her arm and a laser thing. The bacon keeps saying over and over again he's gonna save her???????????????????????????


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

At least it does something for you. I just get a blank media window.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm confused 

Here's a direct link Zombie so you can be confused too.

http://www.transbuddha.com/HGuhQMOem57os1p/alphamonkey/media/flash/bacon.swf


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll make it unanimous. I'm just as confused as the rest of you. I'm even more confused as to what a slice of animated bacon, a girl that finds herself in the same precarious position Sean Connery found himself in in *Goldfinger,* and a quote from *Silence of the Lambs* all have in common.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

It WAS amusic video of Buffalo Bill and a song.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=2121

Try this.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Now that is creepy.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it, anyway... It's from one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

That's one of the wierdest songs ever.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

THAT ROCKED MAN... Dancing bacon and lazors... finestkind!!!
Thats gonna be a internet classic like PENUT BUTTER JELLY TIME! or Numa Numa!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Something must be wrong with my PC. None of the links I click on do anything for this bacon thing.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Interesting song and creative editing. Buffalo Bill was a sick puppy.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Something must be wrong with my PC. None of the links I click on do anything for this bacon thing.


Just so you're not left out Zombie-F 

http://s93242532.onlinehome.us/temp/bacon.swf

I think the other link I posted was dynamically generated so it died. I still don't understand the bacon bit but Don of the Dead wasn't sharing that one anyway. We've all happened upon it by accident.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Very catchie song. Good editing too. Makes me want to wright a song about the movie SAW. I don't know what I would call it, but it would be a catchie song too. LOL.

I saw this video from the same site. I wish this kid could have got some hot chicks to this. His face just doesn't do it for me.

http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=885


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

lol, nice, but when i saw the name i thought of family guy


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Very catchie song. Good editing too. Makes me want to wright a song about the movie SAW. I don't know what I would call it, but it would be a catchie song too. LOL.
> 
> I saw this video from the same site. I wish this kid could have got some hot chicks to this. His face just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=885


OMG. At the end of that video is "WHO IS DRIVING CAR? BEAR IS DRIVING CAR! HOW CAN THAT BE?"

Sorry, little Clerks cartoon joke there.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Is it just me or did some of that sound like Warning by Green Day?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks you guys for pointing me out to this wakko site. Watch this video. It makes me wish that there was more beer in the world. Ok, I do like these weird movies.

http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=878

YOu might want to watch this one too.

http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=882


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Never saw that video before...kinda cool, 'cuz...um...loved the movie!


----------

